# Best cordless drill for a Socket Jenie?



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Any ideas? I am leaning toward a Dewalt cordless (ready to upgrade from my 10-year old 18 volt) but still uncertain about the model I should get. I will use this to raise a Fleetwood E-3. Thanks for your suggestions and advice.

FWIW, I already have a heavy duty corded hammer drill but I doubt that electric will be available at most spots I visit.

Cheers,

AMCDeac


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a Dewalt, personally I use the Milwakee gear, only problem I ever had was a battery pack let go...


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

AMCDeac,

I use a DeWalt XRP (DC 920 KA) 18 volt drill to lift the roof of my E3. The one thing I had to do was replace the chuck with a keyed version.
BTW The drill can be used to do a lot of other things :way-to-go:

Hope this helps.

Ruide

PS I would not use a hammer drill to lift the roof. It can damage the lift system on your PUP.


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, Rudie. Any thoughts on what it takes to replace the chuck with a keyed version (or can you order them this way)? Will it still work without the mod?

I will check out the Milwaukee gear, too.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

AMCDeac,

You are welcome.

No you can't get the drill with a keyed chuck but it will work without one. I can't recall anyone else needing or wanting to replace the original chuck. My experience was that I kept having to re-tighten the original chuck and then one day it just seized up. So if you buy the DeWalt I would try it as is and see if it works out for you.

Replacing the chuck is very easy... just read and follow the instructions. You can get a key chuck at any major hardware store. 

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## markzoes (Aug 28, 2017)

Informative thread.


----------



## saphiro (Dec 5, 2020)

*facia repair wilmington nc*

Nice quality content, Thanks for sharing! facia repair wilmington nc


----------



## JuliaDasset (Dec 23, 2020)

When you are a manager and lead more than one project, you often lack experience in managing a large number of projects.


----------

